

Underpants gnomes business plan - donna
http://www.niallkennedy.com/blog/2005/05/underpants-gnomes.html

======
airhadoken
Fortunately we have the Paul Gnome method.

    
    
      1. Make something users want
      2. ??????
      3. Profit!
    

The similarity between the product-now/revenue-later startup model and the
underpants gnomes plan is disconcerting at first glance. The point is that
your Step 2 materializes based on focusing on a proper Step 1.

Also, for S&G, this is the dot-bomb business model.

    
    
      1. Put something useless on the Web
      2. ??????
      3. Cash out before the investors get wise.
      4. (optional) Repeat.

------
donna
It was one of _those_ daze.. this makes me laugh out loud. ;-D

